# selling a Colnago for another Colnago



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm faced with a very tough decision, after ordering a C59 GBBL, I might have to sell my Master X Light PRZA to make space for it.

I know many guys will ask me to let go of the other bikes rather than the Master X Light I like least, but still like alot. "The other bikes" include a 2008 CLX, 2009 CX1, 2011 M10.

I feel very attached to the Master as well. I will really miss it if I were to sell it.


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

Solution is more room, not less bikes!


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Get rid of the CLX or CX1 if you have a M10.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Get rid of the Master. It's the least bestest of the herd!! 





Say, it wouldn't happen to be a size 55 would it???  I could tell that is probably a 53, not a 55. 

Seriously, I agree with cL above. You have an M10. I'd get rid of the CX-1. That is the most similar to the M10 since the CLX is spec'ed to be the "comfort" range of Colnago.

You are a lucky man.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

53 would would fit me well


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I'd get rid of a CX1 and/or CLX before the PRZA...you'll regret it. :2cents:


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd get more space.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll say let go of the CLX.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

what I would do is to sell the CLX, the CX1 and all the Shimano stuff and rebuild the Master on Athena/retro silver hand builts, M10 on Record/Boras and the C59 on Super Record/Hyperons


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*find more space*

i think i will try to find more space instead. much easier than giving up one of them.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

onefour02 said:


> i think i will try to find more space instead. much easier than giving up one of them.


That's the sensible choice. Where there are four, you can always fit in a fifth one


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I bought a house with a 20x20 unfinished room under the garage and a 58x35 unfinished basement to take care of this problem. All 6 road bikes and both mountain bikes fit down there with room to spare. lol

Yep, getting more room is the obvious solution. Now, I need to get more bikes.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I have sold bikes, and the only bike I regret selling is my PRZA EPS. That paint is beautiful.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

the PRZA EPS is one that i regret not buying!


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

added another one to the collection


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

decided not to sell any of them, but sell my mountain bikes. 

next... Master 30th


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

onefour02 said:


> added another one to the collection


Nice bike, nice collection. 

What wheels are those?

I put 2012 Campy Eurus on my C59


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

fulcrum racing zeros, the shamal equivalent.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

onefour02 said:


> fulcrum racing zeros, the shamal equivalent.


Thanks...nice bike, nice wheels.


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Great collection! What rear blinker are you using? I'm looking for something subtle and it looks like what you have may work well.

Thanks.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

antarex ZX1 blinkers


----------

